# Another 2.5 I-5 Application... to go racing!



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


>


_Comeback in the “Green Hell”: In a spectacular new racing version the Volkswagen Golf returns to the Nürburgring-Nordschleife.

For the legendary 24-hour race from 23 to 26 June 2011, one of the toughest tests of all in motorsport, Volkswagen has developed a 440-hp race touring car with four-wheel drive based on its top seller. The new "Golf 24” has already reeled off its first kilometres at tests in Portugal and Italy.

"With the new Golf24 we are continuing our successful commitment at the Nürburgring 24-hour race. The event enjoys huge popularity, is one of the true classics in motorsport and, due to its extreme distance and unique race track, also represents a very big technical challenge,” says Volkswagen Motorsport Director Kris Nissen. "With our spectacular Golf we want to provide an additional highlight in front of a large audience – right in time for the 35th anniversary of the GTI.”

Volkswagen's last "factory” fielding of the Golf on the famous roller-coaster circuit of the Nürburgring dates back to 2007 at which time the front-wheel drive vehicle that delivered about 300 hp finished in eighth place overall, in front of numerous favourites. As the competitiveness of the event has enormously increased since then a new technical concept was required. *The new Golf uses an updated 2.5-litre five-cylinder turbo engine from the Volkswagen Group with an output of 324 kW (440 hp) and maximum torque of 540 Nm. *Power is transmitted to the permanent four-wheel drive by a sequential six-speed gearbox with paddle shifters.

To prepare for the 24-hour race in June, the Golf24 will complete an extensive testing and development programme. After initial tests at Portimão, Portugal, back in December and further tests at Vallelunga, Italy, in February three races in the Endurance Championship on the Nürburgring-Nordschleife are planned, among others._

and the money shot...










:snowcool:


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

:heart: im hoping the next version R doesn't have a 4 banger lol


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

It's ugly as hell and I wouldn't think the Golf platform is any good for racing, but I'm all for the development of the Golf platform. Especially the 2.5L engine  Nice post!

@Turtles: Pretty sure the 2.0T is here to stay and that it's going to be the next gen R engine... I'll sure miss the 3.2L VR6.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

want want want want want. dont care that it looks like that cause its designed to get down force.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

digitalpirat said:


> It's ugly as hell and I wouldn't think the Golf platform is any good for racing, but I'm all for the development of the Golf platform. Especially the 2.5L engine  Nice post!
> 
> @Turtles: Pretty sure the 2.0T is here to stay and that it's going to be the next gen R engine... I'll sure miss the 3.2L VR6.


i agree with you, i don't think it's going anywhere. but we can dream can't we :beer:


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

digitalpirat said:


> It's ugly as hell and I wouldn't think the Golf platform is any good for racing, but I'm all for the development of the Golf platform. Especially the 2.5L engine  Nice post!
> 
> @Turtles: Pretty sure the 2.0T is here to stay and that it's going to be the next gen R engine... I'll sure miss the 3.2L VR6.


You obviously don't know much about VW Motorsport history.


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

VWn00b said:


> You obviously don't know much about VW Motorsport history.


Guess not.. why don't you educate me? Yah know, instead of being a pompous d-bag?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

digitalpirat said:


> Guess not.. why don't you educate me? Yah know, instead of being a pompous d-bag?


You sound mad. 1-10?

"Golf" platform has been raced by VW and others ever since it was created.

http://www.vwmotorsport.com/index.asp

Above link is probably one of the best collections of VW Motorsport information.

As you said before, you didn't think the Golf platform would be any good for racing.

I'll say again, you don't know much about VW Motorsport.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Hell yeah.

[sent from my android]


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

VWn00b said:


> I'll say again, you don't know much about VW Motorsport.


I'll say it again, you are a pompous d-bag. :laugh::laugh:


----------

